# Crop loss and taxes?



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

When you have some bad bales due to rain, weeds, whatever that you can not sell as cover hay, are they considered lost income or an expense somehow?


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

if it gets wet or to mature we feed it to are own cows.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Dolphin said:


> When you have some bad bales due to rain, weeds, whatever that you can not sell as cover hay, are they considered lost income or an expense somehow?


Never had it so it can't be considered lost income.You just won't have as much income to be taxed on.All your expences are deductible,fuel,twine,net,repairs,fert,etc.

Example
sell $1000 of good hay
Have $500 deductions
will have net of $500

Hay is junk sell it for $250
$500 deductions
net loss of $250


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Thanks guys, just wondering. You made it make sense to me


----------

